# John Ortberg



## ReformedWretch (Jan 11, 2005)

I was invited to a bible study that will be using a book by this man.

I have never heard of him. Have any of you?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I found this...

John Ortberg is a teaching pastor at Menlo Park Presbyterian Church in Menlo Park, California, and previously served as teaching pastor at Willow Creek Community Church. He is the bestselling author of Everybody´s Normal Till You Get to Know Them; If You Want to walk on Water, You´ve Got to Get Out of the Boat; Love Beyond Reason; and Old Testament Challenge. He has written for Christianity Today and is a frequent contributor to Leadership Journal.

So he *WAS* from Willow Creek and now he pastors a Presbyterian Church?

Why does this shock me?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

No one have any info on this guy huh? The study is tonight, maybe I will just have to go and see.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2005)

All I know about him is that he is a popular writer. I know nothing else and I haven't read any of his books.

Sorry.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

That's cool, I am just sort of blown away that he was a part of Willow Creek and now pastors a Presbyterian Church. Are many Presbyterian Churches part of Willow Creek's association?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> That's cool, I am just sort of blown away that he was a part of Willow Creek and now pastors a Presbyterian Church. Are many Presbyterian Churches part of Willow Creek's association?



As far as I know there are no Presbyterian churches associated with Willow Creek. At least not truly Reformed ones. What stripe of Presbyterian is Ortberg's church?


----------



## AdamM (Jan 12, 2005)

Menlo Park = PCUSA

Ortberg was a driving force behind Willow Creek becoming "enlightened" in terms of their views about womens roles in the ministry.


----------

